

Isostick Aims to Alleviate Physical Disk Annoyance - mjurek
http://www.tekgoblin.com/2011/07/31/isostick-aims-to-alleviate-physical-disk-annoyance/

======
yankcrime
I don't understand the point of this when there are plenty of tools out there
(such as <http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/>) to do the job - with any USB
stick - for you?

~~~
richardk
presumably useful for older BIOSs that can't boot from USB?

but other than that, yeah... kinda redundant.

